# An (Easy) Intro' to The Art of Fugue



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Well, I went to read about why MS Solitaire is one of the most widely played computer games, but ended up reading an article about _The Art of Fugue_, instead. The author starts by wondering why "one of the most esoteric musical works ever written" was topping the classical billboards, referring to Pierre Laurent Aimard's recording of the work. He then goes on to explain in simple terms what a fugue is and takes us on a tour through the set of contrapuncti, with sound clips from Aimard's version and also other arrangements, including a swinging 60's version of Contrapunctus 9.* I found this article quite enjoyable and enlightening, and it really makes me want to get all the arrangements/recordings of the work. (The Emersons are already at the top of my wish-list.)

Oh, and, if you're wondering about the Solitaire thing, here's the article: http://www.slate.com/id/2191295/

*    That's the only Contrapuntus that I am familiar with. Boy, was that version funny!


----------

